# Cast Iron Skillet Numbers And Letters Decoder



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

http://www.mentalscoop.com/decoding-cast-iron-numbers-and-lettering/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

good to know thanks .


----------

